# When to release babies



## CHRIS1222 (Apr 2, 2011)

I have 5 baby mollies.I was curious when to release them into the tank with the rest of the fish. They been in a breeder net for about week now


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

When they are strong swimmers and about half again as large as they were when born.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

Look at your adult fish's mouths and based on then look to see if it looks like the fry would fit in their mouths. If you have a swordtail or platy, they have big mouths, so keep the fry isolated as long as possible. If you put fry with adult fish as they are growing, their growth may be stunted from the chemical adult fish release: pheromone. They also may become deformed. If you can, isolate them until they're full grown.


----------

